# Remise à zéro sans CD ?



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai enfin mon iMac i5 2.7GHz 27'', le dernier model MID2011 avec Mountain Lion 10.8.2

Je voulais remettre à zéro mon iMac car des réglages sont proteges par le mot de passe de l'ancien possesseur.
De plus, il y a plein de trucs d'installés que je n'ai pas besoin.
Mais il n'y a pas de CD d'installation ni de softs :mouais:

Comment remettre en sortie d'usine cet iMac ?

Merci


----------



## Jul57420 (4 Novembre 2012)

il n'y a plus de dvd d'installation forni avec les Imac depuis LION ...il y a une partition sur ton DD qui te permet de réinstaller ...


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Jul57420 a dit:


> il n'y a plus de dvd d'installation forni avec les Imac depuis LION ...il y a une partition sur ton DD qui te permet de réinstaller ...



Bonjour,

J'ai vu ça, si j'ai bien compris il faut reinstaller en passant par le serveur Apple avec le Recovery HD en redemarrant en appuyant sur Cmd et R.

Le soucis, c'est que je n'arrive pas à avoir internet sur mon modem routeur de Numericable, je suis en ethernet.
Sous windows je n'ai rien à faire, internet fontionne de suite après formatage, pas là.

Bref, je suis bloqué


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2012)

Et au démarrage, en appuyant sur *Alt*, tu n'as pas une partition *Récupération 10.8.2* ?


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Et au démarrage, en appuyant sur *Alt*, tu n'as pas une partition *Récupération 10.8.2* ?




Mon but n'est pas de réparer en gardant les documents et autres sur l'iMac mais bien de repartir sur une machine neuve sortie de carton.

Je vais vérifier 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------

Je laisse le doigt appuyé sur ALT (à gauche de la touche ESPACE) mais rien ne se passe, je viens sur le bureau normalement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Mon but n'est pas de réparer en gardant les documents et autres sur l'iMac mais bien de repartir sur une machine neuve sortie de carton.


Mais justement, démarrer sur la partition Recovery HD (Récupération 10.8.2) te permet, via son Utilitaire de disque, d'effacer la partition Macintosh HD, puis il faudra acheter ML, le télécharger, l'installer.
(tu DOIS acheter ML, obligé).

Avant de faire ça il faut que tu vérifies que l'ordi à bien accès à Internet, connecté en Ethernet.

Va dans Préférences système / réseau, sélectionne à gauche Ethernet (qui doit être activé : voyant vert), et vérifie que tu as bien : Configurer IPV4 : via DHCP.

Quant au démarrage sur la touche Alt : il faut démarrer l'ordi en maintenant (longtemps) la touche Alt appuyée.
Sur l'écran s'afficheront les 2 partitions de l'ordi : Macintosh HD, et Récupération 10.8.2.


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Malheureusement je n'ai pas de réseau internet, en wifi cela fonctionne mais pas en ETHERNET RJ45.
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...rnet-et-imac-2012-a-1203928.html#post12418627

Je suis obligé d'acheter un OS qui est déjà sur mon iMac ?
Je viens de l'acheter (hier) 

Le ALT au démarrage est différent en quoi par rapport au Cmd + R au démarrage ?

merci, parce que là je désepère :hein:

Ps: si je format, comment installer MacOS après, il n'y aura plus rien en bootant ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Ne désespère pas.

Oui tu dois acheter l'OS, car celui qui est sur l'ordi ne t'appartient pas.

La licence des OSX est individuelle, d'une part, d'autre part si tu gardais cet OS, tu ne pourrais plus jamais le mettre à jour, puisqu'il te demanderait de t'identifier avec l'identifiant de l'ancien propriétaire.

Alt et Cmd + R marchent tous les 2 mais sous 2 formes différentes.

Utilise plutôt Alt, plus "généraliste", qui passe par une étape te montrant à l'écran toutes les partitions bootables : dans ton cas, Macintosh HD, et Récupération 10.8.

Si tu effaces / formates la partition Macintosh HD depuis Recovery HD, tu as toujours la main pour installer ML.

On peut effacer totalement le disque (y compris Recovery HD) quand on installe ML depuis un clé USB qu'on aura fabriquée après le téléchargement de ML.


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas possible de demander au vendeur de me signaler à Apple comme nouveau propriétaire de l'imac ?
Comme ça je pourrai peut être récupérer la licence MacOS à mon nom.

Ou alors je demande le login et password de l'acheteur pour essayer de le changer et de mettre le mien ?

Ps: j'ai déjà un compte chez Appel étant possesseur d'un Ipad 2 et d'un Iphone 4S.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Non, non, la licence n'est pas transmissible....

La première licence a été offerte à celui qui a acheté la machine neuve, pas à la machine, point.

C'est comme ça. 

Donc tu dois acheter ML (16&#8364 et ainsi tout sera réglo.

Profite de cet achat pour te faire une clé USB (8 Go).
Tu pourras booter sur cette clé, effacer le disque entièrement, et installer un système tout neuf.


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Comment cela fonctionne ?
Je vais sur le site d'Apple, et après ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Pour acheter ML tu dois aller sur le Mac App Store, pas sur le site d'Apple.

Tu achètes ML, le télécharges.

A la fin du téléchargement, tu auras un "Installer OS X Mountain Lion" dans ton dossier Applications à la racine du disque.

Deux options :

- soit tu le lances, effaces la partition Macintosh HD et installes

- soit tu crées un clé USB (ou autre support externe), puis rebootes sur cette clé, effaces le disque entier, et procèdes à l'installation.


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour acheter ML tu dois aller sur le Mac App Store, pas sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> Tu achètes ML, le télécharges.
> 
> ...




Je vais acheter cet MacOS, je serais tranquille.

Quelle sont les différences entre le lancer et le mettre sur clé USB ?

Si je dois reformater, je devrais racheter MacOS ?

Encore merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

L'intérêt d'avoir une clé est de pouvoir réinstaller l'OS sans avoir à le re-télécharger.

Ca fait aussi un support bootable externe, qui permet de démarrer l'ordi même si le disque interne est en difficulté, et d'accéder à des outils comme Utilitaire de disque ou le Terminal.
(mais par exemple un clone bootable permet la même chose, et je le considère comme indispensable).

Si tu dois un jour reformater, tu n'auras pas à racheter ML : il te sera proposé au téléchargement gratuitement (à condition d'utiliser le même identifiant que celui qui t'a servi pour l'acheter).


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

La clé USB de 8Go doit être formater dans quel format ?

Je suis sous windows actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> La clé USB de 8Go doit être formater dans quel format ?


Mac OS étendu journalisé, tableau de partition GUID (voir "Options" dans Utilitaire de disque).


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Je suis entrain de regarder avec MyHack pour créer une clé usb bootable pour ML 10.8.2, mais c'est peut être pas utile ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Tu as 2 façons simples pour faire la clé : 

- utiliser (Mountain) Lion DiskMaker

- utiliser Utilitaire de disque (recette complète sur demande)


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Je suis entrain de le faire avec l'utilitaire de disque.

J'ai cliqué sur:
7.5Go Generic USB

J'ai mis:
Format: Mac OS Etendu (journalisé)
Nom: Mountain Lion 10.8.2

J'ai cliqué sur Effacer

C'est terminé.

La clé USB est donc formatée pour être bootable ?
Je met le dossier téléchargé sur Mac STORE sur la clé ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je suis entrain de le faire avec l'utilitaire de disque.
> 
> J'ai cliqué sur:
> 7.5Go Generic USB
> ...



Non, non  il ne suffit pas de copier le dossier, il faut faire exactement ceci :

Dans le dossier Applications, tu as : "Installer OS X Mountain Lion"

Fais un clic droit dessus, et "afficher le contenu du paquet".

Double clic sur "Contents", puis sur "Shared Supports".

Tu vas trouver dedans : *InstallESD.dmg*

Clic droit dessus, "copier".

Sur le bureau : coller.

Ouvre utilitaire de disque.

Insère la clé USB (formatée en Mac OS étendu journalisé).

Glisse le InstallESD.dmg depuis le bureau vers la colonne de gauche de l'utilitaire de disque.

Va sur l'onglet "restaurer".

Glisse le InstallESD.dmg depuis la colonne de gauche vers le champ "source"

Glisse la clé USB depuis la colonne de gauche vers le champ "destination".

Clique sur "restaurer".

A la fin tu auras un message d'erreur disant que la restauration a échoué : n'en tiens pas compte.

Ejecte proprement la clé.


Ensuite pour l'installation sur ton ordi :

- insère la clé
- redémarre en maintenant Alt appuyée
- choisis la clé
- lance l'installateur
- après le choix de la langue, barre de menu en haut : Outils, Utilitaire de disque
- sélectionne le DD, onglet "effacer", effacer
- sélectionne le DD, onglet "partition", remplacer "actuel" par "une partition", Mac Os étendu journalisé, appliquer
- ferme Utilitaire de disque
- installe


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai du boulot 

Je m'y met de suite


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> - sélectionne le DD, onglet "effacer", effacer
> - sélectionne le DD, onglet "partition", remplacer "actuel" par "une partition", Mac Os étendu journalisé, appliquer
> - ferme Utilitaire de disque
> - installe



J'en suis là, j'ai le 1er HDD de 1To ST31000528AS Media et dessous j'ai Macintosh HD.

Je choisi lequel ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Si tu as booté sur la clé (oui ??  ), alors sélectionne le disque "complet", le plus en haut à gauche (Macintosh HD est la partition actuelle).


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai booté sur la clé, je choisi 1To ST31000528AS Media



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

Ca installe :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Quel suspense.....


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2012)

CA MAAAAAARCHE  

Punez, pour mon 1er jour chez Mac ... je m'en rappellerai :rateau:

1/2 journée pour résoudre mon problème de connexion au net, et 1/2 journée + début de soirée pour installer Mac OS 10.8.2 et refaire un iMac propre sortie de carton.

A very BIG merci 

Ps: c'est pas fini, me reste à tout transférer de mon PC sous Seven à l'iMac et de paramétrer l'OS Mac (remarque pas mal de chose similaire à mon Ipad 2) :sleep:


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2012)

Il ne te reste plus qu'a payer a *Renaud31* son sandwich et son Coca, vu le temps passé avec toi. 

Oui mais, ce message est en relation avec QUOI ?

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/comment-acceder-au-bios-sur-imac-2012-a-1203975.html


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Novembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus qu'a payer a *Renaud31* son sandwich et son Coca, vu le temps passé avec toi.
> 
> Oui mais, ce message est en relation avec QUOI ?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/comment-acceder-au-bios-sur-imac-2012-a-1203975.html




C'était lié, mais je ne sais toujours pas comment aller dans le BIOS.
C'est pour ma culture perso


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2012)

Le BIOS c'est pour le PC. Ne te torture pas l'esprit, si tu veux démarrer sur un périphérique DD, clé USB, au démarrage ou redémarrage, appuie sur la touche *Alt*.

Pour créer ta clé USB, *Renaud31* t'a donné une solution sans logiciel externe. Une autre solution, qui marche très bien aussi, est avec *DiskMaker*... http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker-fr/


----------



## christophez (6 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et au démarrage, en appuyant sur *Alt*, tu n'as pas une partition *Récupération 10.8.2* ?


Merci!!! j ai récupérer un vieux emac g4 et je n'arrivais pas à démarrer sous cd mais c'est chose faite avec alt maintenue au démarrage.


----------

